# Puppies born in the summer time



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

Do puppies born in the hotter months grow slower than pups born in the colder months? Or question 2, do puppies slow down when it gets into the hotter months? I'm a little curious because I have a five month old and down here in the south I think the weather is about to start rising.


----------



## jakobi (Mar 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: daviddrenaDo puppies born in the hotter months grow slower than pups born in the colder months? Or question 2, do puppies slow down when it gets into the hotter months? I'm a little curious because I have a five month old and down here in the south I think the weather is about to start rising.


No more cold weather for us! LOL. I've never heard of weather stunting the growth of an animal


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I think I would rather have the cold vs all the rain, but I have never head of that either.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I bred birds(this is pertaining to lovebirds, budgies, cockatiels,senegals, conures, and quakers), there were more females born during the cooler seasons, or if the temps were cold in the aviary. Females are supposedly the stronger of the sexes(old wives tale?), It is a controversial subject, but did seem to make sense. And during the heat, more males. As far as growth, the appetite isn't as vigorous in the warmer weather, as we all know~now it is time for me to work off that Winter weight!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

The only thing I've ever heard about the difference between winter and summer pups, besides the obvious thing where the pups will be inside much more of the time if it's winter, was that winter ice and snow may give more opportunity for slip and falls, thus some possible micro injuries to young soft tissues and joints. 

Beyond that, I think they may burn more calories in colder temps, if only because they need to move more just to stay warm. But I've never heard of them growing slower in the heat, just moving slower. My last 2, one was summer, one winter, and it didn't seem to me one grew quicker than the other, and they ended up about the same size. 

Don't be in any hurry, they grow up too quick anyhow, and growing too quick is not good for them. In fact, I put mine on adult food @ 16 weeks to avoid growing too fast.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I prefer winter litters because it interferes less with SchH when the bitch is out of commission for several months during the time of year we wouldn't be doing a lot of training or trials anyway.

But from a puppy standpoint, the only difference it makes is whether the breeder is running heaters, or AC and fans. Young pups cannot regulate their own body temperature, so keeping their area warm enough in winter and cool enough in summer is important. By the time the pups are really mobile and able to run around, this is no longer a real concern, so whether it's hot or cold outside doesn't matter (provided they aren't left outside without shade/shelter of course).

It has no affect on growth rate. Summer pups and winter pups grow the same. Also, while temps can affect gender in some animals (birds, reptiles, amphibians) that isn't true of dogs. What supposedly can affect gender is when in relation to the bitch's ovulation she is bred.

Though really, the only thing I've found to have a strong affect on gender of pups is the customer base. If most of the people on the reservation list want males, the litter will be mostly females. If most want females, you'll get mostly males.


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

The reason I asked because the dogs I've had seem to eat a lot less in the summer time. I was just wondering because of this would it slow down growing rate, and dorothy if you think it is cold right now in SC then something is seriously wrong with you. it's been anywhere from 55 to 78 I think that is spring weather.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: daviddrenaThe reason I asked because the dogs I've had seem to eat a lot less in the summer time. I was just wondering because of this would it slow down growing rate


In the summer they are also burning less calories. Creating body heat burns lots of calories, and that's not needed in summer. They are also often less active when it's hot than when it's cold. So again, less calories needed.

Doesn't affect growth rate.


----------

